# Your favorite picture of your dog!



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

You have to pick just one. Your ultimate dog picture, your favorite. If you have more than one dog, you can post one picture per dog. 

Please include the breed of your dog!


This is mine:



Dexter is a possible qimmiq (waiting to be officially confirmed).


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

Maggie:








She is a Great Pyrenees, Golden Retriever cross.

Tessa:








She is a Husky, Golden Retriever cross.
I still think I could get a better picture of her. But so far this one is my favorite.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella - Siberian Husky









(passed away but still my favorite picture) Daytona - Great Pyrenees


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Molly (lab/weim mix), the first time we saw her. There was zero chance she wasn't coming home with us.










Esther (Plott hound) laying on the guilt trip because we were going somewhere and not taking her along.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Edited to add breeds (or best guess of breeds): 

Pip (bully X springer?)... this is at a friend's cabin on Lake Superior. Lucky shot.










Maisy (hound x rott?)... she looks so beautiful here to me, practically angelic.










Squash (Alaskan Husky X)... this is from a camping trip at Gunflint Lake. I called it his Sitting Rock, because every time we sat on the beach he ended up there.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Subject to change (especially if I can get a photographer student to take some pics)

Misty - Siberian Husky









Sierra- Miniature American Shepherd


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Then.








Now.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a horrible quality picture but he looks so, so happy. This has been my favourite of Deeken for a long time









Edit: Deeken is a lab mix. Best guesses as to what that mix is seem to be husky and rottie.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit: 2 yr old (in this pic) border collie x pointer (guess).


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So far, its this:

Faolan (Siberian Husky)









Legend (Papillon)


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Aaawww how many pretty dog pictures.:biggrin1: 

I believe this is one of my favorites ... Little Miss Mandy got stuck in the cat door. The second cat door she's broken. Ooops. (Rottweiler)


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep them coming, guys. I enjoy seeing them. And don't forget the breed, even if it looks obvious to you. I'm dog retarded.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Zoopie said:


> Keep them coming, guys. I enjoy seeing them. And don't forget the breed, even if it looks obvious to you. I'm dog retarded.


Breed added


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Zoopie said:


> Keep them coming, guys. I enjoy seeing them. And don't forget the breed, even if it looks obvious to you. I'm dog retarded.


Going back and editing in my breeds...


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. I figured it'd not only make me see good looking dogs, it'd also expose me to different breeds. I feel like I know most basic breeds, but that's about it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

In this order : Leeo-Schnauzer/Poodle, Blu Boy : Schnauzer/Poodle, Abbylynn : Dobe/Rott/ possible GSD


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The one in my signature is probably my favorite of Alvin, but I'll give you another, just to avoid repeating. Alvin is a Lab/Shar Pei mix.










Pumbaa is a giant Min Pin. Again, my avatar is probably my favorite picture of her, but this one cracks me up. She is lying on my pillow while I am still in bed. (This is, by the way, a doggy no-no at my house.)


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba - Shiba Inu


kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

one of my favourites of brom, my gsd cross










one of my favourites of iorek, my samoyed. he was only a baby here, about 4.5 months old.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Zoopie said:


> Keep them coming, guys. I enjoy seeing them. And don't forget the breed, even if it looks obvious to you. I'm dog retarded.


Breed added but its just our best guess...


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I officially want to steal Iorek.


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't have a favorite pic of my current dog, Molly, since her pics turn out bad, always. 










Jewel, Dalmatian.(Previous dog) This one was from when she was from 3-5. Captured her curious-ness about other animals.  She had this "can I eat it.. no... can I play with it... no... does it look funny...yes, so I'll just keep trying to eat it and play with it" BTW- No toads were harmed before, during or after photoshoot


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My current favorite of Luke (Golden Retriever/Lab), taken this summer out at the lake, his favorite place in the world!


----------



## Sparky04 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lot's of great pictures and cute dogs.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Skyler..north American Shepard (previously called mini Aussie)









Chloe..mini American Eskimo


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for making this thread! I'd love to learn more breeds too!


Picking a favorite picture is really hard, but I decided on this one because every time I see my Catahoula pup, Opal, laying like this with her legs behind her, it makes me so happy. It's just too adorable. Also, maybe you can tell in my signature pictures, but she's mostly white so those speckles on her hindquarters are really silly looking.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Opal and Helen said:


> Thanks for making this thread! I'd love to learn more breeds too!
> 
> 
> Picking a favorite picture is really hard, but I decided on this one because every time I see my Catahoula pup, Opal, laying like this with her legs behind her, it makes me so happy. It's just too adorable. Also, maybe you can tell in my signature pictures, but she's mostly white so those speckles on her hindquarters are really silly looking.



Okay. That seals the deal! Send me Opal right this instant! I need her in my life.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

+two said:


> Okay. That seals the deal! Send me Opal right this instant! I need her in my life.


hahaha!! I'm sure she'd love it. There's nothing and nobody she doesn't like. She loves adventure and takes change very well.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

My fave of Skyler (miniature American shepherd) & Chloe (mini eskie) together...


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

it feels like i have about one-hundred different favorite photos of jas (jack russell terrier), haha. but, i guess this one takes the prize.. she looks so bashful!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> My fave of Skyler (north American shepherd) & Chloe (mini eskie) together...


I love the merle coat! I want a merle so bad - he is so, so pretty!

Side question: I thought they became Miniature American Shepherds when they joined the AKC?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Most of my favorites are already in my signature, but this one makes me laugh for some reason.  Sid's a mix but we're guessing some combination of rat terrier, Australian cattle dog and maybe beagle. Who knows.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> I love the merle coat! I want a merle so bad - he is so, so pretty!
> 
> Side question: I thought they became Miniature American Shepherds when they joined the AKC?


Akc isn't recognizing any more sizes so they have been renamed to separate from Aussies. No more toy, mini or standard in existing breeds but for newly recognized breeds they get a new name.

Correct is Miniature American Shepherds...


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> Akc isn't recognizing any more sizes so they have been renamed. No more toy, mini or standard for newly recognized breeds.


Agreed but I thought it was that they wouldn't let toys or minis of already existing breeds...
Are they North American Shepherds or Miniature American Shepherds now? Is there another split in the breed I haven't heard about?
http://www.akc.org/breeds/miniature_american_shepherd/
http://www.akc.org/breeds/fss_breeds.cfm

I guess I should correct from earlier - I should say _he_ is _handsome_ not pretty.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali playing in the muddy reservoir, I think this is as muddy as she's ever been.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> Agreed.
> Are they North American Shepherds or Miniature American Shepherds now? Is there another split in the breed I haven't heard about?
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/miniature_american_shepherd/
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/fss_breeds.cfm
> ...


The initial vote was for North American Shepherd but on revote the name Miniature American Shepherd won out..which to me is goofy since they didn't want size references within a breed anymore so why name them with 'miniature' in the name? 

And thank you..he brings us much amusement.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Charis said:


> Agreed but I thought it was that they wouldn't let toys or minis of already existing breeds...
> Are they North American Shepherds or Miniature American Shepherds now? Is there another split in the breed I haven't heard about?
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/miniature_american_shepherd/
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/fss_breeds.cfm


They went with Miniature American Shepherd. I think so they didn't have to change the intitials of their club. The name change is both because AKC isn't recognizing size varieties of breeds and because USASA (the AKC Aussie parent club) would have pitched a fit if their name contained "Australian Shepherd" They really come from completely different foundation stock, though Australian shepherd has been crossed in a lot.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't quite pick just one. (all Australian shepherds









Rikki and Ray










Ray and Alice










puppy Alice









grown up Alice


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola- Shih-tzu/poodle mix (couldn't resist throwing a baby pic in there!)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Aija, almost 2 year old American Pit Bull Terrier (possibly mixed with something else bully)









Jack, 15 year old Rat Terrier









Biscuit, 15 year old Beagle









And Nellie, almost 8 year old Labrador X Sharpei X Pit bull


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> The initial vote was for North American Shepherd but on revote the name Miniature American Shepherd won out..which to me is goofy since they didn't want size references within a breed anymore so why name them with 'miniature' in the name?
> 
> And thank you..he brings us much amusement.


I personally like North American Shepherd better...oh well.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to steal Lucy  

Only one picture? Gosh, I have so many favorites.

Ok, I love this one of Remy in the box. Chocolate Lab.









ET, yellow lab, after she ate my couch.









Gracie, yellow lab. I think she looks pretty here 









Rocky, black lab. He passed away last spring.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Lucy and Colt crack me up. What a pair!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopie said:


> I officially want to steal Iorek.


Haha! After you got him home for a bit you would be calling me to send him back!!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> Haha! After you got him home for a bit you would be calling me to send him back!!


Don't worry, I'm already used to telling my dog "You're lucky to be so cute" all the time.


----------



## Baldwin the Hound (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont have many pics of my puppy. But here is one of the favorites
. He is 11 1/2 weeks old


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopie said:


> Don't worry, I'm already used to telling my dog "You're lucky to be so cute" all the time.


yes, iorek is very lucky that he is so cute! when he is barking for no apparent reason or losing his mind and running like a lunatic through the house with brom he is lucky i love him. usually the barking and the running are combined and only last about 5 minutes so i can handle it, for the most part. haha!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Baldwin the Hound said:


> Dont have many pics of my puppy. But here is one of the favorites
> . He is 11 1/2 weeks old


He's gorgeous! Welcome to the forum


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Baldwin the Hound said:


> Dont have many pics of my puppy. But here is one of the favorites
> . He is 11 1/2 weeks old


SO handsome!


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite picture changes daily  haha

These days it is probably this one:










Right after this picture, they went back to harassing each other  lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is one I just took of BB this morning










I love her expression.

Oh and I love this photo I just found of BB when she was younger, taking buddy for a walk in the yard (Buddy was doing a demonstration in the yard so that is why he had a leash on)










BB is a weimaraner
Buddy is a bulldog


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal the papillon:










Casper the Alaskan Klee Kai (still a pup in this shot):


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Here is one I just took of BB this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd have night-mares if this was what I saw when I turned around one day in the window


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> I think I'd have night-mares if this was what I saw when I turned around one day in the window


LOL, I can't stop laughing at that, yeah I know this breed freaks some people out because of their eyes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My new favorite as of today.............


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I had trouble choosing, but since a couple other people posted puppy pics too, it makes it easier.

My favorite puppy pic:









Not sure if this is my favorite, but I like that it was taken by someone else and Buffy looks so happy to be out for a walk:









No idea on her breeds. People most often guess some mix of Pug, small Terrier, ACD and some other mystery element.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

melaka said:


> Not sure if this is my favorite, but I like that it was taken by someone else and Buffy looks so happy to be out for a walk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a lot of cattle dog in her in this one!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Ozzie is a Bloodhound / Shar Pei / Fila Brasileiro (maybe). I love this picture because it shows how sensitive he can be. 







I think this one shows how soulful Tylers eyes are. He can get me to do anything he wants with those sweet boy eyes.







The two of ems'. Typical... Tyler super alert and ready for whatever; plus his ears are all crazy xD, and Ozzie is already thinking about whats in the lobster trap over there.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great thread idea! There are some gorgeous pictures here (and that weim would give me nightmares too, lol).

My favorite as a puppy, the day I brought him home at 13 weeks...

You lookin' at me? by Patchwork Robot, on Flickr

My favorite picture so far. Neither him nor I were big on showing and this was his last show. This is Dreizehn and his breeder in the ring the day he got his UKC CH. It's blurry but, as a horse person, I appreciate how beautiful I think his movement is...

Trotting around the ring by Patchwork Robot, on Flickr


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is my two favorite of Kira, also a weimaraner










she is not growling, her lips are just tucked in. 










This is my favorite of JC, a bulldog.










he somehow got that off the x-pen.


----------



## emilie (Jul 28, 2011)

American pit bull terrier possibly mixed with something unknown  and German shorthair pointer


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> yes, iorek is very lucky that he is so cute! when he is barking for no apparent reason or losing his mind and running like a lunatic through the house with brom he is lucky i love him. usually the barking and the running are combined and only last about 5 minutes so i can handle it, for the most part. haha!


Just 5 minutes? Now I want him even more. Maybe he can teaches his good ways to Dexter!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

This is hard! Can I do favourite puppy picture and grown picture 

Favourite of Coco when she was a pup. She is a Chocolate Lab










And her grown up










Marley as a pup. Yellow Lab










Marley now


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopie said:


> Just 5 minutes? Now I want him even more. Maybe he can teaches his good ways to Dexter!


Haha! I have taught them "calm down" it usually works.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm jealous. Hah!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> This is my two favorite of Kira, also a weimaraner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa! Just like Remy! Love it


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

My favorite pic of Kenda, the reallywedon'tknowbutprobablyBorderCollie mutt:










And this is what she looks like at less than Warp 9 speed:


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Shake by AussieHike!, on Flickr


Pier by AussieHike!, on Flickr


Marymoor by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Couldn't pick between the three.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Only one? No fair!LOL This is ONE of my favorites, I have too many to just choose one. My Mom had this made into a canvas for me for christmas last year


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

Mayday: American Pit Bull Terrier
Puppy & Older Pictures
















Gunner: American Pit Bull Terrier









Mater was hard to pick! I have tons of great pictures of him. Gunner isn't very photogenic. He's usually very serious, but I love goofy Gunner.

All of these are adorable! I love seeing everybody's gorgeous dogs!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome thread...I love looking at pics of pets....people pics not so much....but show me a furry face any day!! =)

Bella (Lab/GSD mix) - favorite puppy pic:







[/IMG]


One of my favorite adult pics (out of the hundreds I have!) w/spiffy new collar:







[/IMG]


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

This is soooo hard. 
My favorite Phoebe Pic: (chinese crested powder puff)









My favorite Fredster Pic: (mini schnauzer) 









Together:









Phoebe trying to pull Fred around the yard. He was so confused!


----------



## ♥tzudelight♥ (Jan 14, 2011)

My most recent favorite of my fluffs!
Chloe the yorkie, Moxie the shih tzu, and Chowder the shih tzu ♥


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a new favourite of Marley!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ohh my favorite? XD

Koda is a Shih-Tzu


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

This is definitely one of my favorite Jubel pics but hard to choose. I think he's a plott hound/Lab/something/something
His eyes just look so pretty in this picture.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love this one of Chloe because she's normally so perfect looking.










Sydney as a young pup! Got in the house and made footprints EVERYWHERE!!! I love the look on her face!


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a hard one because I have so many photos. 

Here are my some of the best. I have 3 dogs. 

This is pepper during her last good years. I lost her in feb of this years. She was 16. In this photo she was 14.









Our pack now.









Meatball when he could climb mountains. He's too old now.









Best hair cut I ever did. Indy my 100lb lion dog that is only 11lb really. 









New pup with her big brother He's got her back. 









mmmmm bacon.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


>





ChaosIsAWeim said:


>


Dogs in boxes!!! 

That's just way too cute for words.


----------



## beherelater (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of our greatest dog ever, Penny. She left us last May, a terrible tragedy that honestly broke mine and my wife's heart. He still think about her all the time and bring her up multiple times a day. She was the sweetest thing ever, no matter how many shoes she chewed up. She was a lab/beagle mix. Size of a beagle but believe me, had the energy and bark of a lab.

RIP Penny.


----------

